# How long did your goldens live



## raptorman (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi, I was just wondering how long the average golden lived, I know they say around 12. My golden just passed In January at 12 years 1 month:bawling:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm am so sorry. You have my deepest sympathy. Post some pictures. : )

My goldens have lived to be 12, 14, 12 and current goldens are 9 and 5. My nine year old's dad is still healthy at 16! 

One died of a stroke(12) a ruprtured tumor(14) and megaesophogus(12)

There are many people here with goldens that have lived to a ripe old age.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

My boyfriends first golden died at 8 to cancer, but I think that is young for a golden.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. This is the first time in my life I have been owned by Goldens. My Cocker Spaniel lived to be 17 and my childhood dog lived to be 16. I dread the day I may have to say Good-bye.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky is my first Golden and only 2 1/2, so no experience yet ....but my dad's Shepard/collie mix was the size of a Golden and he lived to 12...or maybe 13.

I had a smaller but obese lab mix that lived to 12. If we had kept him in shape he would have lived longer.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Very sorry for your loss. They never live long enough though. I had a lab pass at 15 1/2 and that was too soon.

Katya (my first golden) 14 years
Amber just shy of 4 years (hit by a garbage truck on home property)
Kachina 6 months wandered away was hit while I was looking for her. 
Kayla 11 years she had been diagnosed with kidney failure, but before her kidneys could do her in she had a major stroke or heart attack. It happened fast. 
Maxine - still going currently 11 I have told her she has to be the oldest golden ever which I think was 18 1/2 years. No pressure but 8 more years minimum. 
Teddi currently 18 months.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

The goldens in my life:
Brandi-14 years (probably died of old age)
Zachary-just shy of 12 (cancer)
Jake- just shy of 10 (cancer)
Petey-9 years 7 months (cancer)
Beau is 10 years and 4 months and still going strong
Emmy is 6 and doing GREAT


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

My angel Cody lived to be 14 years, 3 months and 4 days. His 17th birthday was day before yesterday; how I miss that boy! His brother Toby lived to be almost 16 1/2, going to the Bridge last August. Their half-brother Sage lived to be almost 13; he died of fibrosarcoma.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Priska is my 1st golden and is,only, 8,5 yrs old!.She is in great shape and i hope to be able to keep her for a LONG time!.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Jodie died of lymphoma of the spleen at three months short of 12.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Lost my Meg in January too. 13 days before her 15th birthday and I still find it beggars belief that she is no longer with me! I am sorry to hear of your loss. What was your goldens name? Any pics?


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Gage was somewhere over 12 when he died of cancer. Toby was 15+ when he died of complications of arthritis. Casey was 11; he died of renal failure. I don't know about Monty, as he was living with my ex-husband.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm so sorry you lost your golden. :sadwavey:

Our first golden died at 10.5 years. Autoimmune disease.
Second was 14 years was he was put to sleep (failing fast - it was time).

Third is now 8 years.
Fourth is now 7 months.
Fifth is now 3.5 years.

No matter how old, no matter if they've lived a long happy life or a short one, it hurts just the same.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Sandy died at 14.5 (being hit by a car after running .... running across the road)
beth, moose and angel


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

OBi is 12 yrs/4 months & in great shape. He's quit river swimming - just wades, but it's a rough river; we go on 3 mile walk daily + other stuff. But when he goes "home" now, he spends longer there -- thus my new acquisition of 7 mo old Bridger. I sure love having all this gold at my feet!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

My Lyric was 16 when she died. Her son, Michael was 13. Our Sabre was 14. Dave, our Pointer was also 14. Alice, my Pointer bitch was 9, and was riddled with cancer, I learned later that bloodline was dying very young of it. Drummer was 14. Roxanne was 14.5. Bond left us this morning at 12 and 2 weeks, he is the only Golden who had cancer. Jib, who we lost a month ago yesterday was 10, and because I didn't push Gini's widower to do a necropsy, the exact cause of death is unknown, although we believe that he may have eaten something and bloated. 

I believe that being careful to not over vaccinate our dogs contributed to their longevity, as well as quality food. I have also always made my breedings with health and longevity in mind.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I believe that being careful to not over vaccinate our dogs contributed to their longevity, as well as quality food. I have also always made my breedings with health and longevity in mind.[/quote]

I am so glad to see you say that as I've really come to believe as pupper parents, that's SO important. I've also gone to using non-toxic all natural cleaners and diatomaceous earth for pests outside. I try to stay ever mindful of anything that could be toxic ( short or long term) that they could come into contact with.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss! It's nice to read so many replies on GRs that have lived nice long lives (even thought I'm still bitter that they just aren't with us longer on avg.)

My childhood GR/Shepard mix lived to 16 years and my dad still regrets having her PTS for what he thought was the right thing to do. At the time he worked very hard to releive her arthritis pain, but now questions if he mistook her getting to the point that it looked like she struggled a little to stand up as a sign that it was time to let her cross the bridge. I remind him that the vet suggested that he put her down 2 years prior, but my dad started giving her amino acids that helped her so much.

Our Calamity Jane - Catahoula lived a wonderful healthy 16 years with our family! What a joy she was. 


One day I will be able to talk about our 4 year old Apple that passed 8 months ago (unnaturally)

I dread the thought of Maggie or Dax getting older  We just adore them so much and I wish they lived 30 or more years on average!!!!!


Tiffany


----------



## tannernoodle (Mar 19, 2008)

Tanner would have been nine the beginning of May  He got sick one day all of a sudden and we took him in for a tumor on his side that showed up out of nowhere. Opted for surgery and he was full of cancer so we put him down  He was way too young. I was thinking we'd have him well until he was 12  This was heartbreaking for us.


----------



## Gingersmom (Apr 18, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. My first Golden passed at 16yrs of age. She was super healthy until the day she had a stroke. It happened fast. I just got my 2nd golden. Her name is Ginger and she is currently 6 mo.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Our first golden, Molly, lived to be 16. Jenny, our second golden lived to be 14 1/2.


----------



## heytootsy (Jan 21, 2008)

My baby, Schuyler, lived to be 17 years old, her brother was 18. They both died of lymphoma. Schuyler was a big golden, too. She was about 85 pounds.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Sorry for you're loss, my two I lost
Spice lived to be 8 years old, died of cancer and
Peanut lived to be 1 year old, she past this year in February


----------



## ruby752 (Jul 29, 2005)

My first golden HoneyBear was 10 when she passed due to her kidneys shutting down. That was in 1999 and it took me 6 yrs. to find my second golden Mandy and she is 3 years now.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

Sorry for your loss but a good question. I'm glad to see some older ages here. Our one Golden, Jackson, died at 6 yrs. from complications of myathenias gravis (autoimmune disease) and his sister/littermate Sierra recently at 10 from Melanoma cancer. I hate seeing all of the cancer here, but it "mostly" looks like it occurs in seniors. Any age is too young and I hate to see them sick  They bring such joy to our lives though when they are with us and their happy memories too. We have our rescue golden Simon, who will be 5 in July. I'm hoping he lives to a ripe, old age. We give him bottled water and fish oil


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Let's see 10, 14, 12, 10, 10, current are 9 and 6.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

For me 17, 15, 14, 11, and 10. It seems as though most of the puppies/dogs I have placed seem to live to between 10 and 13 years of age-knock on wood.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

miller was my 1st golden and he lived to be 7 years old. he died of blastomycosis. his mother passed away at 4 1/2 from cancer and his dad passed away at 13 years old. 2 of miller's brother's just passed away and they were 10 years old.

i'm sorry to hear about your golden. it seems they never live long enough. do you have any picture's?

Debbie & mason


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Our first, Scooter,dropped dead of a heart attaqck 2 months past his 5th birthday. My Hunter was killed by ProHeart6. It brought on autoimmune hemolytic anemia and was killing his liver. He died 2 months past his 4th birthday. Buck died last year 3 months past his 12th birthday of a heart attaqck He was a full brother, later litter to Scooter.

KayCee will be 9 in Aug. and she has an enlarged heart chamber, mal forumed kidney and allergies, but you wouldn't know it. Honey is adopted golden mix and she turned 6 last Dec. and acts like she is 1--depsite having heart worms when we adopted her and having to go thru the treatment.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

raptorman said:


> Hi, I was just wondering how long the average golden lived, I know they say around 12. My golden just passed In January at 12 years 1 month:bawling:


My first Golden died two weeks before his fifth birthday.
My second Golden lived past 15 years.
I am really sorry for your loss.


----------



## griffin (Apr 16, 2008)

*healthy old age...*

HI there, 
My 2 previous goldens have lived to 14 years (and were happy and healthy until the very end)  The sire of the one dog lived to be 17!!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss 

Kelly was 10 when we lost her to cancer in 1992, Ralph was 13, we lost him to kidney failure in 2004 and Ginny was 15 (nearly 16) when we lost her to internal bleeding and major organ failure last November.


----------



## videochicke (Dec 29, 2007)

Amber died from kidney failure at age 5.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

My first golden, Shana, was 71/2 years when she passed from cancer, too young. Shianna is now 3.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Kay Cee was 15 and died of kidney failure (we think)
Courtney was 17
Kelly was 15 and after two bouts of cancer died from the side effects of Rimadyl
Cedar was 15, died of Hemangiosarcoma
Bae Lee was 14 and died from drug side effects for a broken back
Claire was 14? died of Osteosarcoma
I am very sorry for your loss


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

We've had just one other Golden: Polly. At the age of 6 she was diagnosed with terminal liver cancer during exploratory surgery. We opted to let her live a little longer...1-3 weeks the vet said.

I started cooking her food myself, she recovered and lived until she was 14 years, 2 months. I like to say that she lived long enough to enjoy the infirmaties of old age. She was quite arthritic and one day decided she was done. The vet came and euthanized her at home.

She was our son's birthday present for his 10th birthday. She was the sweetest, quietest, most polite dog I've ever met.

Our Penny is full of life and health and happiness and is 6 years, 3 months and 25 days old.


----------



## Gold Elyse (Jan 6, 2008)

10 thru 13 but others have lived longer and shorter.


----------



## Bobbstiel (Dec 23, 2015)

My pumpkin puppy, Katie, died just short of 14. She just kinda started failing of old age, so we thought it best to put her out of her misery.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Finn's Fan said:


> My angel Cody lived to be 14 years, 3 months and 4 days. His 17th birthday was day before yesterday; how I miss that boy! His brother Toby lived to be almost 16 1/2, going to the Bridge last August. Their half-brother Sage lived to be almost 13; he died of fibrosarcoma.


Those are wonderful ages. I'd like to know what you attribute in your role as parent that gave them such long lives?


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss. I lost Dusty to cancer at 7 years of age. KC made 14.5 before old age caught up to him. Finn's Fan, I love your quote, "Golden Retrievers think life is a party thrown just for them". That is so awesome.


----------

